# EFFIN BERETTA!!!!!!



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I need to vent a little here!!!!! :evil: 
I bought a used U22 Neos pistol in October, a christmas gift for my son.
Knowing it was part of a recall, I got a fair deal.
I registered online for the recall, UPS showed up the next day with a 2nd day air shipping label and off to Beretta it went.
Beretta said "please expect up to six weeks for the modification"
Postings on various forums spoke of turn around times anywhere from 10 days to 4 weeks.
I felt confident that I'd have the pistol back in time for HO HO HO EFFIN HO! :roll: 
Beretta recieved the pistol on October 27th.
AND IT AINT BEEN FIXED YET!!!!!!
Their website now advertises an 8 week turn around!!!!!
It's looking like I wont get a chance to test it out!!!! If it even makes it here in time!!!!!
GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If it could, I'd kick em in the chonch for ya Chet. And when they looked at me bewildered as can be, I'd shout "You know why!" and run off.

Sorry to hear they are taking their sweet time :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You might be surprised what a properly executed phone call may accomplish. Let them know about the situation and they just might surprise you. Remember that you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar. On the other hand, that is total BS, but the important thing is to get it on time.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That sucks dude. I hope you get it all squared away in a timely manner.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That sucks! Now what are you going to do, give your son a voucher from Santa say it's good for one Beretta pistol, redeemable......well... whenever? It's just not the same as if it was in his grubby little mitts on Christmas morning. Hope it works out.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge, the guy that answers the phone in the AM is named Butch. He thought my situation was pretty entertaining. He said "give him an IOU" then he chuckled....... I realize that I am upset over the situation, but I didn't think it was very funny. I asked him if he could just ship it back on my dime, he said that they are currently working on guns recieved that particular week and it would likely be quicker to wait for the recall process. Looks like I'll be buying a new one this weekend, and selling the other after it arrives.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha, you got screwed. lol


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Jason, I think you should change your handle to DICK!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

chet said:


> Jason, I think you should change your handle to DICK!


Alright, I was going to come by your store and purchase another $1.75 worth of fuses and bulbs, but not after that comment! :evil:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

come on in and let me punch you in the junk!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Those little NEO's pistols remind me of the S&W 22A's but with a slightly more pleasing look to them than the neos. have you looked at those at all? I think they can be had a little cheaper than the beretta.. and you wouldnt be supporting a company that is screwin around with your emotions. lol


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

YOU GUYS AINT GONNA BELIEVE THIS!!!!

so Cabelas has the Noes on sale right now for $229.99.... and I had a voucher good for $30 off my next purchase over $150. So $200 plus tax for a brand new pistol!!! THAT AINT BAD!!! but it gets better.....
So I'm at work yesterday after noon, and I realize I had forgotten the voucher. I called Cabelas and ask the lady if she could fax it to me or something so I could go straight there after work. She gave me two codes to give to the cashier at checkout, and off I went!!!!!
I get there, I pull a number..... 53!!!!! YAHOO!!! MY LUCKY NUMBER!!!!! about 15 minutes later it was my turn. I feel out the paperwork, and then browse around for a few minutes while all that back room stuff gets taken care of. Then I stand in line at the gun checkout for probably 20 minutes (cuz the chicks gotta walk all the guns to the front door) FINALLY! MY TURN AGAIN!!!!
She rings it up, I hand her the note with my special codes, $30 off, then I swipe my card.
She says "hey, did you get another voucher for $50 off?". I looked at her with a "WTF" expression. She says "Yah, you shoulda got one for $50 off a purchase of $200. But that's before tax, so you need to spend another .01 to get it." ( I guess my profile popped up on her computer when I swiped my card.) I says "Give me a pound of Reloader 17"
Now for the kicker...........
the $30 dollar voucher rang up as "cabelas bucks" and the $50 dollar voucher rang up as a Cabelas club voucher.
YUP>>>>> She let me use both discounts!!!!!!!! (I hope you don't get fired, but if you read this I want your phone number)
So I walked out the door with a brand stinkin new Neos and a pound of RL17 for $188.99

TAKE THAT MR FIXED BLADE!!!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

wow! great snag!! Shoulda bought 2 at that price. lol


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What a good score! You must be living right, or at least someone in your house is. Cool.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice score! 

They really need to have a designated runner(s) to walk people to the door and keep the line moving. Frustrates me to death sometimes.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

agreed.... it all depends on the ratio of lookers/buyers. It sucks to wait behind 3 lookers that appear to just be bored and want to slobber over something. And it sucks to wait for 3 buyers to be escorted. One way or another- patience is a virtue.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I finally got the pistol back from beretta.......... 10 weeks later!


----------

